# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  اكسسواراتDolce Gabbana

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :.


جبتلكم اكسسوارات بس شو ..؟
بطير العقل ..


احكولي شو رايكم فيها .؟























*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[SIZE="3"]شو الصورة ابيض و اسود أو انو انا مش شايف كويس 

بجنننننننوا يا باريسيا 

كلك زوءءءءءءءءءءءء[/SIZE

----------


## N_tarawneh

إكسسوارات جخّــــه ...

----------


## باريسيا

> [SIZE="3"]شو الصورة ابيض و اسود أو انو انا مش شايف كويس 
> 
> بجنننننننوا يا باريسيا 
> 
> كلك زوءءءءءءءءءءءء[/SIZE


*
اهلا وسهلا باخي خالد ..
الله يجبر بخاطرك 
منورني ياطيب ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> إكسسوارات جخّــــه ...


*المهم اعجبتك ..
مرورك الاروع ..*

----------


## ayman

اشي من الأخر 

اذا بتقدري تعمليلي متل هالبلاك بس بدل الحرفين D&G  تحطي حرفين من اختياري انا مستعد اشتري ؟؟

----------


## باريسيا

> اشي من الأخر 
> 
> اذا بتقدري تعمليلي متل هالبلاك بس بدل الحرفين D&G  تحطي حرفين من اختياري انا مستعد اشتري ؟؟


*ايه في رغم ان هاد ماركه وهيالي بتطبع 
بس انا بعمل مجوهراتي بتفصيلي 
فيني ابعت يعملولك متلها بس بغير حروف ..

والله طلتك من الاخر ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ايه في رغم ان هاد ماركه وهيالي بتطبع 
> بس انا بعمل مجوهراتي بتفصيلي 
> فيني ابعت يعملولك متلها بس بغير حروف ..
> 
> والله طلتك من الاخر ..*


يا عمي أنا بحكي من زمان ...

ريحانتك يا باريسيا مهي غريبة عني بنوووووووووووب ... :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):

----------


## باريسيا

> يا عمي أنا بحكي من زمان ...
> 
> ريحانتك يا باريسيا مهي غريبة عني بنوووووووووووب ...


*والله لتشرحلي شو عم تحكي ..
مافهمت عليك ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *والله لتشرحلي شو عم تحكي ..
> مافهمت عليك ..*


إنت ِ عامله حالك مش فاهمه ...!!!

----------


## باريسيا

> إنت ِ عامله حالك مش فاهمه ...!!!


*والله لتحكيلي ..
وربي مافهمت عليك ..
يعني انت مشبه .؟
طيب لمين .؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *والله لتحكيلي ..
> وربي مافهمت عليك ..
> يعني انت مشبه .؟
> طيب لمين .؟*


بصراحه أنا مشبه عليك ِ لجارتنا سعاد أم رجل مصلوخه ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> بصراحه أنا مشبه عليك ِ لجارتنا سعاد أم رجل مصلوخه ...


 :Bl (35):

----------


## ayman

> *ايه في رغم ان هاد ماركه وهيالي بتطبع 
> بس انا بعمل مجوهراتي بتفصيلي 
> فيني ابعت يعملولك متلها بس بغير حروف ..
> 
> والله طلتك من الاخر ..*


الله يخليكي  لا مابدي تبعتي ولا اشي مادام بتعملي بتفصيلك انتي  انا راسم بمخي تعلقية لسلسال  وحاب تنفذيها الي  اذا بتقدري قوليلي ؟

----------


## باريسيا

> الله يخليكي  لا مابدي تبعتي ولا اشي مادام بتعملي بتفصيلك انتي  انا راسم بمخي تعلقية لسلسال  وحاب تنفذيها الي  اذا بتقدري قوليلي ؟


*ماشي..*

----------


## ayman

> *ماشي..*


نسيت انا بدي اياهم فضة مابدي  تنك بدي اشي يخدم العمر

----------


## باريسيا

> نسيت انا بدي اياهم فضة مابدي  تنك بدي اشي يخدم العمر


*اكيد فضه الشغل المرتب عليها ..*

----------


## ayman

> *اكيد فضه الشغل المرتب عليها ..*


الله يخليكي بس ما قولتيلي قديش بتكلفني هيك شغلة ؟

----------


## باريسيا

> الله يخليكي بس ما قولتيلي قديش بتكلفني هيك شغلة ؟


*بنزل على السوق وبروح المحل وبسال الشب وبشوف ..
بس هو مابيحكي اله بعد مابيخلص الشغله وبعدها بيحكم لان على الشغل والحجم ..
مرات بيطلب اكتر وبيطلع الشغله مابتسوى كل هل المبلغ وبعدها بيعدل بسعر ومرات بيطلب مبلغ مابتوفي شي وبالاخر مابيقدر يرجع بقراره لانه حكى وخلص ..
لهيك راح يعملها ويزبطها وبعدها بيحكي قديش ..
بس مابضن اتكلف اكتر من 150 الى 200 ..*

----------


## ayman

> *بنزل على السوق وبروح المحل وبسال الشب وبشوف ..
> بس هو مابيحكي اله بعد مابيخلص الشغله وبعدها بيحكم لان على الشغل والحجم ..
> مرات بيطلب اكتر وبيطلع الشغله مابتسوى كل هل المبلغ وبعدها بيعدل بسعر ومرات بيطلب مبلغ مابتوفي شي وبالاخر مابيقدر يرجع بقراره لانه حكى وخلص ..
> لهيك راح يعملها ويزبطها وبعدها بيحكي قديش ..
> بس مابضن اتكلف اكتر من 150 الى 200 ..*


لا اذا محل بيعملها انا ببعتها لويش اغلبك معي انا فكرت اني الي بتصممي وبتعمليهم

----------


## باريسيا

> لا اذا محل بيعملها انا ببعتها لويش اغلبك معي انا فكرت اني الي بتصممي وبتعمليهم


*على الفضه انا بصمم مابشتغل ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *على الفضه انا بصمم مابشتغل ..*


باريسيا ...

عندك خبرة في حذو الخيل وصنع الشباري ...؟؟؟

عندي فرس / بدي أحذيها ...

----------


## ابو العبد

الاكسسوارات بتجنن بس مش عاجباتني لانه شكلهم مش ملفت بغض النظر عن غلات سعرهم..
طيب ليش يا باريسيا ماتعملي اوتصميمي اكسسواراتك ؟؟؟؟؟ على فكرة في ناس بطلعو على الابداع الفني....

----------


## باريسيا

> باريسيا ...
> 
> عندك خبرة في حذو الخيل وصنع الشباري ...؟؟؟
> 
> عندي فرس / بدي أحذيها ...


*يااااي يانادر 
انت مش طبيعي حتى بحكيك ..
مادام عندك فرس قوم بواجباته ورتبه وحممه ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> الاكسسوارات بتجنن بس مش عاجباتني لانه شكلهم مش ملفت بغض النظر عن غلات سعرهم..
> طيب ليش يا باريسيا ماتعملي اوتصميمي اكسسواراتك ؟؟؟؟؟ على فكرة في ناس بطلعو على الابداع الفني....


*
انا بصمم اكسسواراتي ..
انا مابلبس هيك حياالله شي ..
انا بصممه وبوقف على شغله ..
لان لو ماكان متل مابدي وحسيت في تحريف بدايق اكتير ومابرتاح ..
دايما" بيسالوني عن اكسسواراتي وعبياتي ولبسي ومرت شنطي كلهم من تصميمي واعمالي ..
وبحب اتقن كل عمل الي ..

المرات بنحب اشيئ هاديه نلبسها ..
بس اكتر شي بيلفت نظري وكل الي عندي من الكريستالات وعليها شغل اكتير ..
بس مرات بالنهار بلبس شي عادي او اسبوار بلبس هيك ..
بس رسمي او شي سهره لا اكيد غير شكل ..

على العموم 
اهلا وسهلا وميت مرحب فيك ..*

----------


## ابو العبد

> *
> انا بصمم اكسسواراتي ..
> انا مابلبس هيك حياالله شي ..
> انا بصممه وبوقف على شغله ..
> لان لو ماكان متل مابدي وحسيت في تحريف بدايق اكتير ومابرتاح ..
> دايما" بيسالوني عن اكسسواراتي وعبياتي ولبسي ومرت شنطي كلهم من تصميمي واعمالي ..
> وبحب اتقن كل عمل الي ..
> 
> المرات بنحب اشيئ هاديه نلبسها ..
> ...


طيب انا عندي تصميمات كثيرة انا شب بهمني الي بلبسه وبحاول احط لمة على اي اشي بلبسة تكون رمز الي بس في اشياء ما بقدر اعملها من وين ممكن اعملها؟؟؟؟

----------


## باريسيا

> طيب انا عندي تصميمات كثيرة انا شب بهمني الي بلبسه وبحاول احط لمة على اي اشي بلبسة تكون رمز الي بس في اشياء ما بقدر اعملها من وين ممكن اعملها؟؟؟؟


*الي بيلحم الدهب والفضه ..
وفي الي عندهم محلات الفضه ..
ارسم الي بدك وحكيله انه يعملك متل هاد وكاسره بالمبلغ وشوف امته بيخلصلك اياها ..
بس اشرط عليه بيكون نفس الشكل الي انت راسمه وانه مابدك انه يزود او بيخبص من عنده ..
يعني الرسمه الي انت رسمتها ومابدك زيادات وتاليف فيهن ..
وختمها بسمك ..يعني من خلفها للاسواره او الخاتم*

----------


## ابو العبد

> *الي بيلحم الدهب والفضه ..
> وفي الي عندهم محلات الفضه ..
> ارسم الي بدك وحكيله انه يعملك متل هاد وكاسره بالمبلغ وشوف امته بيخلصلك اياها ..
> بس اشرط عليه بيكون نفس الشكل الي انت راسمه وانه مابدك انه يزود او بيخبص من عنده ..
> يعني الرسمه الي انت رسمتها ومابدك زيادات وتاليف فيهن ..
> وختمها بسمك ..يعني من خلفها للاسواره او الخاتم*


انا بدي اعمل خاتم فضة ...وعادي لو ختمته من قدام لانه الرسمة عليها اول حرف من اسمي واسم العيلة....

----------


## باريسيا

> انا بدي اعمل خاتم فضة ...وعادي لو ختمته من قدام لانه الرسمة عليها اول حرف من اسمي واسم العيلة....


*ايه اكتير حلو ..
بس من جوا الخاتم حط اسمك ..
من بريته حط الحروف ..

اكتير حلو بس من عند تبع الفضه او الي بيلحمو الدهب والفضه ..*

----------


## ابو العبد

> *ايه اكتير حلو ..
> بس من جوا الخاتم حط اسمك ..
> من بريته حط الحروف ..
> 
> اكتير حلو بس من عند تبع الفضه او الي بيلحمو الدهب والفضه ..*


خلاص اذا زبط معي الموضوع راح اعمل رسمة الك باسمك....
بس قبل هذا كله لازم اقبض ال1050 تبعوني من الكلية عشان جبت منحة اوائل 2006-2007

----------


## باريسيا

> خلاص اذا زبط معي الموضوع راح اعمل رسمة الك باسمك....
> بس قبل هذا كله لازم اقبض ال1050 تبعوني من الكلية عشان جبت منحة اوائل 2006-2007


*ماشاءالله ..
اكتير امنيح ..
الله يهنيك فيهم ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

بصراحة يا باريسيا بما إنك عندك خبرة في الإكسسوارت ، بشجعك تفتحي محل لحذّي الخيل وصنع الشباري وجلخ السكاكين ، والله غير تشبعي مصاري ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> بصراحة يا باريسيا بما إنك عندك خبرة في الإكسسوارت ، بشجعك تفتحي محل لحذّي الخيل وصنع الشباري وجلخ السكاكين ، والله غير تشبعي مصاري ...


*لاعفوا" مسيوار نادر انا مابحب العنف ..
بس راح افتح محل للتياب النسائي كرمال تيجي تشتري من عندي للمدام ..
وان شاءالله بعد مابينجح محلي بفتح رجالي كمان ..وعيش ياعم بعملك خصم 10% ..*

----------


## ayman

> *لاعفوا" مسيوار نادر انا مابحب العنف ..
> بس راح افتح محل للتياب النسائي كرمال تيجي تشتري من عندي للمدام ..
> وان شاءالله بعد مابينجح محلي بفتح رجالي كمان ..وعيش ياعم بعملك خصم 10% ..*


ان شاء الله وتصممي بنفسك الملابس وتعملي ماركة احلا من كرستيان ديور وانا بتشغليني عندك على الكاش

----------


## باريسيا

> ان شاء الله وتصممي بنفسك الملابس وتعملي ماركة احلا من كرستيان ديور وانا بتشغليني عندك على الكاش


*من اعيوني التنتين ..

وهاد مشروعي بخلال سنه بيكون واقف المشروع وانت على راس القائمه من الاسامي الموضفين بس اعمل احسابك انه الشغله فيها سفرات ..
حـ يكون بين السعوديه والاردن ولبنان ...وبعدها نتوسع باذن الله ..
ومحامينى نادر الطرابنه ..*

----------


## ayman

> *من اعيوني التنتين ..
> 
> وهاد مشروعي بخلال سنه بيكون واقف المشروع وانت على راس القائمه من الاسامي الموضفين بس اعمل احسابك انه الشغله فيها سفرات ..
> حـ يكون بين السعوديه والاردن ولبنان ...وبعدها نتوسع باذن الله ..
> ومحامينى نادر الطرابنه ..*


مين نادر الطرابنه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## باريسيا

> مين نادر الطرابنه ؟؟؟؟


*نادر الطراونه ..
اسفه خطاء مطبعي 
عم ادرس اختي وبكتب*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
> انا بصمم اكسسواراتي ..
> انا مابلبس هيك حياالله شي ..
> انا بصممه وبوقف على شغله ..
> لان لو ماكان متل مابدي وحسيت في تحريف بدايق اكتير ومابرتاح ..
> دايما" بيسالوني عن اكسسواراتي وعبياتي ولبسي ومرت شنطي كلهم من تصميمي واعمالي ..
> وبحب اتقن كل عمل الي ..
> 
> المرات بنحب اشيئ هاديه نلبسها ..
> ...


قال أنا بصمّم إكسسوارات ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 

وجعتي رؤوسنا ...!!! 

خوف يا باريسيا ما بتعرفي تلضمي الخيط في الإبره ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> قال أنا بصمّم إكسسوارات ...  
> 
> وجعتي رؤوسنا ...!!! 
> 
> خوف يا باريسيا ما بتعرفي تلضمي الخيط في الإبره ...


*غلطان البنت المعدله معدله بكل شي ..

منورني نادر*

----------

